# Summerfield Township Monroe County



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

They are trying to pass an ordinance against atv, orv, go karts, dirt bikes, and a like. 

They are trying to restrict the exhaust noise level even more then the State Law. 

Along with only allowing 4 hours of the day to allow for riding these things on private property. Unless it is for Agriculture use. 

This is a farming community that is small. But this is not getting a lot of attention. So I thought I would post it here. Because it effects people that live in the area that use ATv's for hunting and other things.

Plus this is restricting the use of your own privateland.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Get a bunch of ORV/ATV owners together to attend ther township board meeting to express their displeasure (it works when people show up en masse)

Get a petition going in support of ORV use, and present it to the board.

Get a list of names and phone numbers of board members and start a calling campaign.

In fact, do all 3! Lots of work involved, but it will pay off in the end.

Steve


----------

